# WOC : Contour and Highlight???



## pinkcrush (Nov 9, 2014)

As a lady of color myself ( MAC Studio Fix liquid NW43/NC50, MUFE HD liquid N177, Kat Von D Lock It Tatoo foundation Deep 74) I was wondering what other ladies are using to contour and highlight??? I've been using MAC Blunt and Cheeky Bronze MSF for about 3 months now and it's awesome!!! I've used some Black Radiance bronzer/highlighters ( Rum Spice, Gingersnap, Caramel) but they didn't give that WOW that I was seeking as far as pigment and shimmer payoff aside from Plum Sorbet which is a mauve/lilac, which is pretty with plum and purple blush looks ONLY imo.  I've also been know to add just a touch of MAC Embark eyeshadow for extra contouring depth.I just recently picked up Global Glow MSF for a different look, especially since the holidays are upon us... I don't always want that bronzed look for a highlight anyways just sayin! I'd love to hear what u other darker beauties are using for both ur contour and ur highlight


----------



## sagehen (Nov 9, 2014)

There is a whole thread on this...  http://www.specktra.net/t/163483/woc-what-is-your-fav-contour-product  it has a couple of years of good suggestions for WOC - read the whole thing: you can see trends come and go over the years of the thread.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 9, 2014)

sagehen said:


> There is a whole thread on this...  http://www.specktra.net/t/163483/woc-what-is-your-fav-contour-product  it has a couple of years of good suggestions for WOC - read the whole thing: you can see trends come and go over the years of the thread.


 OK kool but notice I  asked about contouring AND highlighting not just contouring... I was more interested in highlighters, maybe I should have been more specific...


----------



## sagehen (Nov 9, 2014)

...


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 10, 2014)

I'll be more specific since apparently there is a whole thread on contouring...  How do u darker ladies feel about MAC Mineral Skin Finishes??? I have Cheeky Bronze and love it!!! As I stated earlier I picked up Global Glow yesterday for a different tone... How do these weigh in with u ladies???


----------



## gina12345 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello,
  I use Sephora brand powder foundation, mattifying compact foundation in Ebony 08 as my contour. It does the job & very well & its long lasting. I brought it to use as a bronzer. I am NC50.
  I use MAC cheeky Bronze, Margin or Trace Gold as a highlight with it


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 18, 2014)

gina12345 said:


> Hello, I use Sephora brand powder foundation, mattifying compact foundation in Ebony 08 as my contour. It does the job & very well & its long lasting. I brought it to use as a bronzer. I am NC50. I use MAC cheeky Bronze, Margin or Trace Gold as a highlight with it


#CheekyBronze


----------



## gina12345 (Nov 19, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> #CheekyBronze


The best thing MAC did this year was to bring it back &  make it permanent


----------



## PraiseBastet (Dec 9, 2014)

A little off topic but I'm glad to hear blunt work for you! I was thinking of getting it and it was between that and chanels bronzer, I think in 7? I swatched it and it was gorgeous


----------



## K_ashanti (Dec 12, 2014)

I use the sculpt powders in definitive (contour)  and warm light(highlight)  i also use blunt (contour) and trace gold (highlight) i'm an nc 50


----------



## matteattack (Dec 16, 2014)

Great info in here I definitely need to pick up cheeky bronze


----------

